# Home owner/ permits?



## IronViking (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Im new to the forum here. Great site!!
I own a home in Seattle Wa. that we are doing a remodel/live in on.
Ive done all repairs and upgrades myself including running new wires and plugs,
new switches and fixtures. I also installed wall mount 120v heaters and thermostats.
As Ive said we live in the house so we use all the new wiring and switches every day. 
Im wondering what are my options as a home owner? I have obtained no permits for any of the work Ive done. 
Can an inspector come and do an inspection with out being able to see behind the new drywall? Say by inspecting the boxes and breaker?
I really would hate to destroy all my hard work put into getting the drywall smooth.
The basement is all new and does not match to the old description of the floor plan. It was unfinished and is now finished.
Any info would be great.
Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Jul 22, 2008)

It appears you've put the cart before the horse.  At this point, I would move forward and hope that the lack of permitting and associated inspections, never come up (especially when you go to sell it).
As your probably aware, that fact that your living in during the remodel and that you use the new upgrades/additions,  does not imply or prove that they are done to local code.
Any thorough inspector will want to see a permit & behind the walls.


----------



## IronViking (Jul 22, 2008)

Im pretty sure all I have done is up to code. I feel that everything will pass if it were inspected.  Any work that had to be done to correct a problem I feel I could do fairly easy. Any ideas on what an inspector would want to see?
Does it sound reasonable that I may be able to show an inspector my wiring runs and maybe cut some small holes to show examples? Ive left all major plumbing and electrical runs open for this reason.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 23, 2008)

I am fairly certain that residential electrical work like you have described is technically supposed to be done by a certified electrician, so by inviting an inspector in to your home, you will probably have to lie or face some sort of fine.

I tend to agree with kok328 that now that you have started, you are better off just finishing your work and hoping it doesn't come up.


----------



## handyguys (Jul 23, 2008)

Yea - At this point don't ask don't tell. If you are concerned about safety you could hire an independent electrician to do a look see and advise you on changes. Pay him for his time and keep the gubberment out of it.


----------



## IronViking (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess now that all is done Im trying to find a way to make up for not
doing the permitting as should have been done before.
I know that questions will come up at sale time. I also feel fine
saying take it or leave it , as is.
We waived inspection when buying the house because we bought
from family, but Im sure the new buyers will want or need one to 
satisfy the bank. 
I thought as a home onwer you were allowed to do work
on your house electrical from the meter in, as long as its done
right, and of course inspected.? Is this false info? 
This is our first home so Im trying to not repeat my mistakes when we move.
Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## handyguys (Jul 24, 2008)

It depends - The question of what work was done with/without permits may not necessarily come up at the time of a sale. A home inspection is not the same thing as a government code inspection. If a home inspection by the buyer turns up a lot of bad and shoddy work that obviously wasn't inspected that may be a red flag. If a home inspector sees stuff done professionally he has no idea if a permit was pulled or not and will keep on going.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok you asked for it...  
There is no way for us guys out there to tell if it was inspected or not...unless it is an older home and the wiring is now color coded, or the box has been updated , or the gfci"s have been installed or.... the list goes on. The fact is that any electrician or inspector will know if updating has been done to a home if it is older than 10 years old. Do we care? Yup, because if something happens after I inspect it...I get the call. Your insurance company also will not cover you if something happens and it was never inspected, that's when the pro's come in to see what caused it..CSI style.
Yes you can work on your own electrical from the panel out, but you need to have it looked at. Will someone like me find it?....gamble much? 

Talk to your local inspector, you guy's are all afraid of them...they are there to help. I'll be honest , Some are a real PITA, go get a feel for yours.

I guess I see to many things done crazy, no jokes...It's the "you wouldn't believe me if I don't have a picture" kind of stuff.  

Good luck.


----------

